# For all you Haunted Mansion fans



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

they aren't providing too much information at this time - but wanted to give any Haunted Mansion fans a heads up.

http://psc.disney.go.com/eventservices/disneygallery/dlr_hm_merchandise_event_09.html


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

HMMM when are Boo Boo and trishanne going.....


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

oh yea!!! I got this in my email and I'm there, and Bat's Day in May too !!!! Disney's only about 1 1/2 hours away, thanks for the heads up though. Any other Goth's in the forum except me ??


----------

